# اليوم صدر قرار: العربية لغة التعليم بجامعة قطر



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 يناير 2012)

الأعلى للتعليم: لغة التعليم بجامعة قطر هي العربية 








الدوحة في 24 يناير /قنا/ أصدر المجلس الأعلى للتعليم قراراً يقضي بضرورة أن تكون لغة التعليم بجامعة قطر هي اللغة العربية.
ونص القرار أيضا على أن يقبل الطلاب مباشرة في جميع البرامج التي تدرس باللغة العربية اعتباراً من الفصل الدراسي ربيع 2012 دون الحاجة إلى دراسة البرنامج التأسيسي، على أن تنظر الجامعة في احتساب المقررات التي نجح فيها الطلاب في البرنامج التأسيسي ضمن متطلبات الجامعة.
كما نص على أن تكون الدراسة باللغة العربية في كلية القانون اعتباراً من الفصل الدراسي ربيع 2012، وتكون كذلك في تخصصات الشؤون الدولية والإعلام وكلية الإدارة اعتبارا من الفصل الدراسي خريف 2012 على أن تتخذ الجامعة الإجراءات اللازمة لتنفيذ ذلك.
وقضى القرار بتطبيق بنوده على جميع الطلاب المسجلين حالياً في البرنامج التأسيسي والذين سبق لهم الالتحاق بالبرنامج ولم يتمكنوا من استكمال دراستهم لعدم استيفائهم شروط القبول في البرامج التي تدرس في الجامعة باللغة العربية.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 يناير 2012)

رابط الموضوع:
http://www.qnaol.net/QNAAr/Local_News/Misc2/Pages/QatarUniversity2115224012012.aspx


----------



## qbasel (27 يناير 2012)

والله اشي رائع


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (30 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

اللغة العربية شخصية كل الدول العربية


----------



## القلب الحي (27 فبراير 2012)

ما شاء الله...... خبر رائع

مبروك لكل إخواننا في قطر


----------



## برهم السيد (21 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## eng.linaa (18 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووررررر


----------



## coco344 (25 يونيو 2012)

لغة القرآن وشيء نعتز به ونفتخر به


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

useful topic thanks


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

اللة يعطيك العافية 
شكرا علي لموضوع الشيق


----------

